# Freeze, Thaw Re-Freeze



## Newglide (Jun 21, 2022)

Sorry if this has been posted.
I have a couple of pounds of cooked pork butt that I froze a couple of weeks ago.
I planned on using this weekend so I thawed in the fridge but didn't get to it this weekend.
Can I re-freeze it?
I saw a post from chef Jimmy that talked about raw meat and as long as it stayed in the fridge during the thaw and didn't get below a certain temp it was good.(https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/refreezing-thawed-raw-meat.309731/)
Does the same hold true for cooked meat?


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 21, 2022)

I wouldn't give food safety advice but I do know that the freezing process causes ice crystals to form in the meat.  I assume refreezing would cause some damage to the meat due to the forming/thawing/reforming of ice crystals and possibly affect the quality of the meat. When I get into that situation I cook as quickly as possible and refrigerate or freeze the cooked meat.  I vacuum seal all my meat so there is a little slack time between thawing and cooking.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 21, 2022)

Man I miss Chef JJ for this sort of thing.  He was a food safety guy but also a bit of rebel.  My wife works in a school cafeteria and this is a 100% no go either raw or cooked.  That being said, my parents do this sort of thing all the time but agree with 

 xbubblehead
 quality is gonna take a hit.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 21, 2022)

xbubblehead said:


> I wouldn't give food safety advice but I do know that the freezing process causes ice crystals to form in the meat.  I assume refreezing would cause some damage to the meat due to the forming/thawing/reforming of ice crystals and possibly affect the quality of the meat. When I get into that situation I cook as quickly as possible and refrigerate or freeze the cooked meat.  I vacuum seal all my meat so there is a little slack time between thawing and cooking.


Thanks,
That's typically how I do it also.
I like to fill up the smoker if I'm going to start a fire.
Once it cools I vacuum seal it. 
I just haven't caught myself in this spot.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 21, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Man I miss Chef JJ for this sort of thing.  He was a food safety guy but also a bit of rebel.  My wife works in a school cafeteria and this is a 100% no go either raw or cooked.  That being said, my parents do this sort of thing all the time but agree with
> 
> xbubblehead
> quality is gonna take a hit.


Same here.
Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2022)

Here's a link for the  USDA website . I use it most for product dating , but they have all kinds of common question answers on there . 


			https://www.fsis.usda.gov/food-safety/safe-food-handling-and-preparation/food-safety-basics/leftovers-and-food-safety#_Refreeze


----------



## Newglide (Jun 21, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Here's a link for the  USDA website . I use it most for product dating , but they have all kinds of common question answers on there .
> 
> 
> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/food-safety/safe-food-handling-and-preparation/food-safety-basics/leftovers-and-food-safety#_Refreeze


Just what I was looking for.
Thanks


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 21, 2022)

Once the meat has been cooked, it shouldn't be a problem.
Gary


----------

